# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Crack & đổi tên CTY SASINNOVA 6.8

## phukotler5

khong co hinh anh gi, ma doi lay tien

----------


## chuonggoinhanvien

chào các bạn.hnay là ngày đầu tiên ra nhập diễn đàn.em có đôi điều muốn nói!
em đã search trên mạng rất nhiều mà không thấy bác nào crack or đổi tên được cái thằng sasinnova 6.8 ( mà bây giờ nó bán tận 1800$/1pc-quá đắt).
em sờ mó mấy đêm và đã tìm ra.
bác nào cần thì liên hệ với em.(em có thể làm free nhưng hay nhất là các bác cứ send cho e 1 tr)
đây là file ví dụ, em đã đổi tên thành cty abc , các bác download về giải nén => copy file sas.dbf dán vào thư mục ws và tlc.fxp dán vào thư mục cod của sas.thế là ok
file crack tự chạy nhung thư mục cai sasinnova phải là d:\sasinnova6.8
http://www.mediafire.com/?8sg6d9td960fddg
file rar các bạn tự giải nén rồi copy như trên
http://www.mediafire.com/?zngom3v1srzh2ph
hiện tại minh đã viết 3 bản crack đầy đủ cả *tên công ty* lẫn phá b*ỏ giớ hạn sử dụng*(nói chung la thành bản quyền 100%) cho cả sasinnova6.8.0,sasinnova6.8.1,sasinnova2010open
bạn nào có nhu cầu send cho minh 100$ và bật teamviewer lên là ọk
mọi thắc mắc liên hệ : skype: ngango2010
ảnh đây :http://yfrog.com/hqsasxp

----------


## hoangtrieuman

bạn vào xem lại link rồi down về nhe!

----------


## khicaca

bạn có nhầm không vậy.mình thấy bản 6.8.1 họ báo giá cho công ty mình có 8tr ma.sao lại 1800 usd nhỉ? hic....

----------

